# Christmas Costumes instead of Halloween



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

I've worked at a small amusement park for their Halloween event since 2008. Last year they started a new, winter-themed event, so I volunteered to be a character. (Great way to get a job- invent a position then fill it.) I decided on a Gingerbread Man. I researched costumes, and decided that I wanted him to be much "Flatter" than commercially available costumes, since he IS a cookie. (I also deliberately made him NOT look like Gingie from "Shrek", but that's what everyone calls him anyway...) I used an old foam mattress, covered it with felt, and added "Icing" using thin craft foam. It was unbelievably HOT in there, plus I couldn't put my arms down, so it was torture to wear the thing for the 4 hours a night, 3 nights a week. After the first weekend, I started on an alternate costume to switch into after 2 hours. That was a Nutcracker. His costume is a thrift-store suit coat covered in felt, a pair of German military boots, sweat pants, and a head made out of rings of 2' pink foam board covered in fabric. His staff has individually-flashing LEDs in the staff, mulit-pattern LEDs in the ball, and a button to light the ball red. This year, my wife was hired to be a character, so we made her a Teddy Bear costume. The head is also fabric-covered foam rings, and the costume is a sweat suit with fiberfill padding and a skin made out of plush blankets. Here they are! http://i.imgur.com/g6fEZ.jpg http://i.imgur.com/2sSdU.jpg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW! Amazing what great things you can make with imagination!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice costumes! I haven't been to Kennywood's winter display yet. Looking at your pics, it sure looks different than Fright Nights! I hope you had a successful year!


----------



## GhostFaceGirl (Apr 11, 2013)

Love these! That Gingerbread man is cute! And that's not an easy character to do!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

ha pretty cool


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome! I can see why you got the job. You do great work. Have you posted any of your Halloween costumes?


----------

